# Email from Brownhills



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Everyone
*Has anyone else had this email from Brownhills? If you haven't you might find it interesting*

I don't know where they have got my name and email address from. We dealt with them about 15 years ago but I didn't have the same email address then.

*Email from Brownhills*
Just a quick update on a few things you might find interesting.

We are at GMEX Manchester right now - it finishes Sunday, if you would like tickets, please email me by return and I will try to help

We will be at Nec in February (17-22) Limited ticket availability - we can't promise and we will have to restrict them to sales appointments only

Club Brownhills; We are increasingly moving our members benefits exclusively to the website to keep down costs and to provide a 7 day 24 hour availability for bookings and enquiries. Our overnight booking facility on the website continues to grow - we have now hosted 725 couples since October and we plan to launch similar versions (although not with the same facilities as Newark, at our Newcastle and Swindon branches within a week to 10 days so look out for even more choice on the website. We have added value propositions on our overnight booking service now so please lookout for complementary breakfasts and lunches and hosted meals with our Directors dependant upon the level of your support over the years. This is not triggered by todays purchases - it is an entirely complementary benefit in the truest spirit - i.e. we ask for nothing in return. This value added approach is fully automated and if you qualify, you will be advised during the course of booking. A small thankyou for your support over the years. It will soon be possible to book breakfast or lunch on line and to order a morning paper - so please keep checking the website.

Sales Campaign; We have just posted our latest Spring Offers leaflet with incredible and truly unbeatable offers. Many small players will say they have an exclusive or unbeatable offer - generally this is always bunkum but you know by now that when Brownhills do a deal with manufacturers; we blow everyone else away. This is one of those times - if you havent got the leaflet by Monday and you would like one; please ping me a reply and I will get a copy in the post straight away. In summary - we bought £10 million of Euros at 126 which makes our stock of Rapido and Hymer around £9,500 (for the cheapest) and £12,000 (for a £71,000 model) better in price than todays orders. We can shoot everyone out of the water right now but when they are gone, they are gone.

We have loaded our full £30 million stock onto our website, complicated and still a beta version but check it out - we probably own more stock of Motorhomes than the whole rest of the competition put together - so why deal with a company with 6 vans on a petrol forecourt when you can secure the UK's best deal with the UK's biggest and longest operator?- No one can compete with our levels of ready to deliver used and factory fresh stock; that's why 1 in 5 or maybe 1 in 4 of all motorhomes you wave to as you go on your way, will have been bought from Brownhills. Thats why we enjoy over 40,000 customers built over 30 years of dominating the market.

Don't make the classic mistake at a show of buying from someone you dont know from a site you have never seen. Some motorhome retailers work from premises smaller than our goods inwards department and thats all well and good until you are 200 miles away with your new van and need help.Why not ask them how many vans they sell a year, how many sites and staff they have and how much stock they carry?

Our Spring Campaign is based on unbeatable value and we guarantee that on Swift, Autotrail, Explorer, carado, Hymer and Rapido - let us show you the jaw dropping deals we can do from stock for immediate delivery. Our leaflet will explain our unique ownership package, 21% discount array, Club Members extras, free interior protection, 3 year tyre insurance and 4 year GAP cover on campaign vans together with over 400 illustrations of "when they are gone, they are gone" - saving £12,000 for immediate delivery.

We have written to you from our General file - if you want us to stop; just say so because we love your support and interest and would hate to annoy you with mailings. Also, if this route into our business i.e. General, remains an unanswered question for any reason - please don't hesitate to reply and we will get straight back on it and try to conclude matters in a friendly peace and love kinda way.

Best Regards

Aimee

Customer Luvin Supervisor


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Customer Luvin ??? :lol: :lol:


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

So, Brownhills and Obama can both "talk the talk"

What happens next will be interesting.

C.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Well I say! Or should that be Yehaw!


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Yes we can!!!


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

I think that should be Customer Lurvin ..... :lol:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

or should it be "customer love-in supervisor"? Just imagine it at the club brownhills overnight specials..........


:lol: :lol: 8) 8)


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Well I wish them luck and hope that they can turn themselves around. To lose Brownhills would cause a disastrous ripple effect on the whole industry. However they require a massive seed change especially in customer service and attitude.
I have never declared this before, but following their treatment over the past few months I would not consider them as a future supplier.
Gerry


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

I thought I had missed out on something (luvin) going to bed at 8.30PM at Newark last week.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Gerry,

The only thing that worries me about them is they are all about price price, price, and in my experience that's not the way to capture a market for the long term. Look at the website, it's all aimed at beating everyone else up on price (paraphrased).

It worries me that with reducing profit margins they won't be able to pay for Customer Service, isn't this what happened leading up to the last management buy out?

I do agree that the industry does not need more casualties so I hope they do get it right too. 8)


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

> all well and good until you are 200 miles away with your new van and need help


and even more fantastic if your local Brownhills - who are the only authorised dealer/service centre for many brands like Hymer - is over a 100 miles away.....

what an arrogant, self centred piece of ****e mailing........... :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Email*

Hi

I had the same email. I replied and asked, once again, to be removed from their database. I have asked for this several times.

Russell


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

Patchworkqueen said:


> Hi Everyone
> *Has anyone else had this email from Brownhills? If you haven't you might find it interesting*
> 
> I don't know where they have got my name and email address from. We dealt with them about 15 years ago but I didn't have the same email address then.
> ...


 i had the same what a load of boll--ks


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Email*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I had the same email. I replied and asked, once again, to be removed from their database. I have asked for this several times.
> 
> Russell


I have also asked to be removed as they have stopped me from using their overnite facility at newark.


----------



## 102731 (Jan 30, 2007)

This type of self glorifying tosh is not the way to win friends and influence people. It will only serve to annoy people, both customers and trade because it does not come across as sincere. Talk of "blowing the competition out of the water" is too aggressive.
Bigging yourself up, is one thing, this si another.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

I think I am going to be sick. :roll:


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

I emailed them and asked would they be at the NEC only a week or so ago, and got a reply saying NO - due to credit crunch.... wonder why they changed their mind...maybe got such a good deal from the NEC they couldn't refuse, as they had too big a whole where the Brownhills/Hymer stands were....

Wonder.

Carol


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Email*

Quote

We have loaded our full £30 million stock onto our website, complicated and still a beta version but check it out - we probably own more stock of Motorhomes than the whole rest of the competition put together - so why deal with a company with 6 vans on a petrol forecourt when you can secure the UK's best deal with the UK's biggest and longest operator?- No one can compete with our levels of ready to deliver used and factory fresh stock; that's why 1 in 5 or maybe 1 in 4 of all motorhomes you wave to as you go on your way, will have been bought from Brownhills. Thats why we enjoy over 40,000 customers built over 30 years of dominating the market.

Unquote

Biggest and longest operator? 30 years of dominating the market? I thought that this company was formed in April/May this year?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Inever got the e-mail.


Two telephone calls instead

DP


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Email*



Rapide561 said:


> Quote
> 
> We have loaded our full £30 million stock onto our website, complicated and still a beta version but check it out - we probably own more stock of Motorhomes than the whole rest of the competition put together - so why deal with a company with 6 vans on a petrol forecourt when you can secure the UK's best deal with the UK's biggest and longest operator?- No one can compete with our levels of ready to deliver used and factory fresh stock; that's why 1 in 5 or maybe 1 in 4 of all motorhomes you wave to as you go on your way, will have been bought from Brownhills. Thats why we enjoy over 40,000 customers built over 30 years of dominating the market.
> 
> ...


 I agree with you as when they told me I had not supported them in the last 12 months I said how about the 30K motorhome I bought in 2006 I was told 'that was the old company nothing to do with us' wot a load of bull sh**!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I didn't get the email either! :evil: :evil: 

I have never had any contact with them at any time . . . . . but that's no excuse! :roll: :roll: 

I want my email please. This is Mod-ism at its worst. :bad-words: 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Email*



Rapide561 said:


> Quote
> 
> We have loaded our full £30 million stock onto our website, complicated and still a beta version but check it out - we probably own more stock of Motorhomes than the whole rest of the competition put together - so why deal with a company with 6 vans on a petrol forecourt when you can secure the UK's best deal with the UK's biggest and longest operator?- No one can compete with our levels of ready to deliver used and factory fresh stock; that's why 1 in 5 or maybe 1 in 4 of all motorhomes you wave to as you go on your way, will have been bought from Brownhills. Thats why we enjoy over 40,000 customers built over 30 years of dominating the market.
> 
> ...


Yes, strange that, isn't it Russell? 8O I wonder what those people who couldn't get warranty work done because they bought from the "old" brownhills think of that? :roll: 
So, relying on their good name and experience of so many years' trading eh?


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Isn't it misleading or some such term, maybe someone should point it out to them.....

Carol


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

Isn't it amazing how Brownhills never come on to this forum and comment as Swift & other dealers do, do perhaps they dare not!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*:uvin*



GerryD said:


> Well I wish them luck and hope that they can turn themselves around. To lose Brownhills would cause a disastrous ripple effect on the whole industry. However they require a massive seed change especially in customer service and attitude.
> I have never declared this before, but following their treatment over the past few months I would not consider them as a future supplier.
> Gerry


Are Brownhills not the Tesco of Motorhome Dealers?

I thought everyone was very Pro Independence these days!

If Brownhills go, would that not benefit the "Corner Shop" motorhome dealers?

Just a thought........

Trev.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Oh dear, 

I had better close the shop now, sack all the staff and give away all my MH's that I PAID HARD CASH FOR IN BRITISH POUNDS that are mine and not on a stocking finance plan.    

Peter


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Oh dear,
> 
> I had better close the shop now, sack all the staff and give away all my MH's that I PAID HARD CASH FOR IN BRITISH POUNDS that are mine and not on a stocking finance plan.
> 
> Peter


 at least you have the bottle to comment keep up the good work


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Johns Cross*

...and of course, we have ALL been invited, UNCONDITIONALLY to Johns Cross in the past for coffee and so on, on various occasions.

Russell


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Johns Cross*



Rapide561 said:


> ...and of course, we have ALL been invited, UNCONDITIONALLY to Johns Cross in the past for coffee and so on, on various occasions.
> 
> Russell


 TO RIGHT CERTAINLY HAVE


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

> Isn't it amazing how Brownhills never come on to this forum and comment as Swift & other dealers do, do perhaps they dare not!!!!!!!!!!!!


They may never appear on the site but i can assure you they DO monitor the site daily.

I had the same email and 5 telephone calls fromm then even after i asked them to stop as i was away in Spain and was not interested.

Bob


----------



## blacksville (Dec 2, 2007)

*BROWNHILLS E MAIL*

HI ALL, YES I JUST RECIEVED THIS E MAIL.I WONDER IF THEY WILL PAY FOR MY BOAT FARE FROM N IRELAND.IF THEY DO I WILL GO.DONT NO HOW THEY GOT MY E MAIL EITHER. BLACKIE


----------



## 109353 (Jan 20, 2008)

*brownhills*

I like the way they put across how long they have been trading with so many people, but when anyone had a problem before the buyout it was nothing to do with the new regime, so it's ok to keep a record of all sales but bin the complaints. 
I personally wouldn't go near them.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

If you read any sales manuals, one of the very first rules is: "don't rubbish the competition".

All I took in from the email was "we're better than the competition", "we're bigger than the competition", "we do more than the competition".

Very crass. You can't sell motorhomes like you might sell crockery on the market.

Gerald


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

> Best Regards
> 
> Aimee - Customer Luvin Supervisor


I think this is a clue to the content of the email.

New Marketing Person fresh out of University. No idea of the market, the customer types nothing. Could just as well have been selling crockery.


----------



## welshtust (Jun 9, 2008)

Very poor marketing, does this guy understand the motorhome customer, its not like selling cars.


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

Well I did not get a bloody email! 8O. I buy a new £50,000+ motorhome from them every year,I'm not happy :xThink I'll go and eat worms  .seamus. 
Ps,maybe I should ask Tom! :roll:


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

I did not get an email either, and have never bought from them except spares...but I got a letter....

Carol


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

I didn't get an e-mail from Brownhills, I got a letter greeting me as a 'valued Customer'!

I have never bought a motorhome from them only small items of equipment from the shop at Newark so I wonder how they got my address?

One thing their letter has caused me to do is enquire about the fixed annual price for motorhome insurance with Caravan Guard offered in the letter to Brownhills' customers (£250 up to value of £49.999 and £350 value of motorhome from £50k to £80k). After a lengthy telephone call this morning to Caravan Guard, (thank goodness as a BT customer Anytime subscriber I now get 0845 numbers 'free'), I am now waiting for a price from them as I need more cover than the average M/C, R/V owner I understand.

Apart from my having an American R/V LHD, 6.8 litre engine which apparently is not a problem to them, it is the fact that I want two named drivers on the policy as well as myself as the policy holder and not the usual one, that could affect the premium.

I gather that I would need to have a Tracker system installed but apart from that and the additional driver I can't see any other problems. I now await the cost of the premium as the person at Caravan Guard dealing with the Brownhills' offer is not in the office today.


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

Yes! Just received my letter (the post here in darkest Scotland does not arrive until mid afternoon) looks like I wont have to eat them worms after all,humble pie for me! I no longer feel rejected and I feel like asking Tom a question!  
seamus.


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

I personally find it unbelievable that someone is allowed to sign off an email like this person did, very unprofessional.

As for boasting about their stock and saying look at the web site, it appears they know that the web site is an absolute shambles, so why don't they do something about it...like pay one of our members (who is a computer buff and looking for temp work) to re do it for them in a user friendly format???

The constant cross referencing between themselves, and the old company is only brought into play when they want to rubbish the opposition, and I think the opposition (Peter from Johnscross or someone from Swift maybe) ought to take that Tom on one side and tell him that whatever credibility they thought they had has just been blown out of the water by an immature email from what appears to be a teenager - needless to say with no supervision from an adult...

The up shot of which is....they are single handedly bringing motor home dealerships across UK into disrepute...surely one of you dealers can complain to someone about them???? I would think its hard enough for dealers to make a living at the moment without these idiots making a mockery of everyone and everything to do with motor homing.

As for these unsolicited emails, where are they getting your email address's from?? If it happened to me I would insist on knowing their source of information and putting a strong case about data protection etc;

it's not often that I get irritated enough to pass comment like this, but after reading that email, I certainly would never give them my business.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

I hope all will note that these are NOT 2009 MODELS - they are at least 2008 - and do you recall someone mentioning that they had been to Hymer Bad Waldsee and there were a load of motorhomes sitting waiting to be delivered, but Brownhills hadn't paid for them.... wonder if they were trying to raise the money..... maybe in the end Hymer sold them to them (as they were by then old stock) at a knock down price.

It just made it laugh - such a really poor marketing letter and leaflet - and I also agree that perhaps someone needs to remind them they are NOT the largest in Europe - I suspect Marquise in UK could even be bigger, unless they have closed some branches, or Discovery - 

In France there are some large groups Y-Po Camp and something Evasion - 

I would also have thought that continually referring to the OLD BROWNHILLS was misleading - as others have said, people with warranties from BEFORE are not being helped because they are no longer BROWNHILLS - whatever they were before.

Never mind I won't be buying one that is for sure...

Carol


----------



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi I have been thinking about where they could have obtained my name and email address and I think Brownhills must have bought a database from one of the exhibitors at the NEC last October.

I did enter a couple of competitions which asked for email address or the other place my details could have been obtained is from MMM as I am a subscriber and they also have my details. Although I always tick the box regarding data protection and the passing on of details to a third party this could have been ignored.

I am going to the NEC in February but will not be giving my details to anyone.

Just remembered The Caravan Club and Camping and Caravan Club also have my emails address.

Has anyone else given any thought as to where details were obtained?

Chris


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

bouncer said:


> The constant cross referencing between themselves, and the old company is only brought into play when they want to rubbish the opposition, and I think the opposition (Peter from Johnscross) ought to take that Tom on one side and tell him that whatever credibility they thought they had has just been blown out of the water .


Hi Bouncer,

Let them float their own boat :roll:

Peter


----------



## longtemps (Nov 3, 2007)

They honestly have not got a clue. I got this ludicrous e-mail also. The tone is arrogant, dismissive and completely out of touch. Not unlike, I may add, their new senior managemnt. I have said it before and will say it again - I simply cannot see them surviving above 2 years at the most.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

I know where they got mine, as I recently completed an Ask Tom re the NEC, and got a reply saying they weren't going due to credit crunch....funny that a few weeks later they are going, have spent 20million on vehicles...etc., etc.,

Carol

Mind you the letter said they were sending it out to ALL 40,000 of their customers.....


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Patchworkqueen said:


> Hi I have been thinking about where they could have obtained my name and email address and I think Brownhills must have bought a database from one of the exhibitors at the NEC last October.
> 
> I did enter a couple of competitions which asked for email address or the other place my details could have been obtained is from MMM as I am a subscriber and they also have my details. Although I always tick the box regarding data protection and the passing on of details to a third party this could have been ignored.
> 
> ...


If you tick a box saying that you don't want them to pass on your details, and somebody does, I think that is illegal under the data protection act? Can anybody who has details of the act comment?


----------



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

> If you tick a box saying that you don't want them to pass on your details, and somebody does, I think that is illegal under the data protection act? Can anybody who has details of the act comment?


Yes Mike I know about the Data protection Act and what you say is correct but it is very difficult to prove where they got the information from.

I also remembered that Caravan Guard have my email address and I see that Brownhills are working in conjuntion with Caravan Guard so maybe that is where my details were obtained.

Chris


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

If you did not give permission for your details to be used, you have every right to complain, if everyone on here that received a letter complained to trading standards about Data protection being breached etc then Brownhills would soon get slapped down.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

All they want to do is sell some stock.
We will all be sorry if they go under.
Loads of us have put up with poor service in the past from all sorts of companies.

Let them have a go at least the are trying.

DP


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> We will *all* be sorry if they go under.


Will we, Dave? I can understand existing customers would be terribly inconvenienced if they disappeared. That would be bad, and I would feel sorry for anyone in that position.

However, it might provide opportunities for others working on a different business model.

Gerald


----------



## motorhomeviews (Jan 9, 2008)

*DTP*

Agree, As you say, at least they are trying, so whats so wrong with that?

If users don't want to recieve email from Brownhills or any other company , all they have to do is mark the mail as Junk. Outlook will do the rest for them and filter out the mail.

trev


----------

